# Sporatic new post notifications



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

Over the last 2 days, I have been getting very little to no new message notifications. 

Nothing has changed on my end and I didn't change anything in the control panel other than my sig. It is looking like I am getting 1 for every 3-4 that I miss.

I am using gmail for my forum email. Any thoughts?

CDitty


----------

